# تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ، فيديو وصوت للانبا يؤانس من كنيسة الزيتون كامله 11-12-2008الوصلات شغاله تمام



## kiko (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ، فيديو وصوت للانبا يؤانس من كنيسة الزيتون كامله 11-12-2008الوصلات شغاله تمام*

تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ،
فيديو وصوت 
للانبا يؤانس 
من كنيسة الزيتون كامله ،
التي اذيعت مباشرة يوم الخميس
11-12-2008
6 ساعات 

​








أولا : التسبحة صــوت
النوع:wma
المساحه:44ميجا


للتحميل .....



*أضغط هنا
*
*



*

*ثانيا : القداس فيديو *

تقريبا الجزء 60 MB 

الجزء الاول 









*أضغط هنا*​*

*

*الجزء الثاني*​




​*​*



*أضغط هنا*
​*

*

*ثالثا : القداس صوت 

تقريبا 10 MB *
*نوعه WMA *





*أضغط هنا*

*

*​


----------



## مارسلينو 2003 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ، فيديو وصوت للانبا يؤانس من كنيسة الزيتون كامله 11-12-2008الوصلات شغاله تمام*

شكرا على هذا العمل الرائع دوام التوفيق


----------



## malak23145 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ، فيديو وصوت للانبا يؤانس من كنيسة الزيتون كامله 11-12-2008الوصلات شغاله تمام*

ربينا يبارك الى تعب وسجل والذى عرض الموضوع
والف شكر ويعوض محبتة خير وبركة وياريت كل مسيحى يشوفها


----------



## jano_roving (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ، فيديو وصوت للانبا يؤانس من كنيسة الزيتون كامله 11-12-2008الوصلات شغاله تمام*

ربنا بجد يبارك تعب محبتك ويعوضك كتير
شكرااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## انطون اميل (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ، فيديو وصوت للانبا يؤانس من كنيسة الزيتون كامله 11-12-2008الوصلات شغاله تمام*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ، فيديو وصوت للانبا يؤانس من كنيسة الزيتون كامله 11-12-2008الوصلات شغاله تمام*

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
منتظرين الجديد وكل يوم فى مزيد
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## king (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ، فيديو وصوت للانبا يؤانس من كنيسة الزيتون كامله 11-12-2008الوصلات شغاله تمام*

مجهود اكتر من انى اقوال رائع المنتدى يخطوة خطوة لم يخطيها احد من قبل


----------



## المزاحم (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ، فيديو وصوت للانبا يؤانس من كنيسة الزيتون كامله 11-12-2008الوصلات شغاله تمام*

شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## efosey (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ، فيديو وصوت للانبا يؤانس من كنيسة الزيتون كامله 11-12-2008الوصلات شغاله تمام*

*ارجو شرح كيفية تحميل التسبحة*


----------

